# Anyone debadging



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking to get my hands on a pair of "T"s, preferably from the rear lettering of an 04-06. Let me know if you have any spares hanging around and what you want for them. I will also pay for shipping. 

Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I might still have them in the closet when I have them. I'd be happy to mail them to you free if I can find them tonight.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wouldn't the T from an 04 (GTO logo) be bigger than the T from an 05-06 (PONTIAC logo)?


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe the "GTO" logo on the 04 is larger in size than the "Pontiac" on the 05-06s. If memory serves me right, the lettering for he 04 is the same height as the displacement number. Looking for the smaller letters...but hey if I'm wrong then let me know.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Wouldn't the T from an 04 (GTO logo) be bigger than the T from an 05-06 (PONTIAC logo)?


We still have an 05 GTO in our garage.

I ended up working late last night and didn't get to check to see if I still had mine, but will compare them just for kicks.


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL, you are as OCD as I am. Was really hoping my buddy at work with the '04 drove his in today so I could compare....but no such luck, he brought the jeep. 

Lemme know if they are the same


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

I debadged the rear...along with removing the spoiler. I think it gives it a cleaner look. Looking to get either the JHP fender vents or the monaro side markers to clean up the quarters, and maybe taking off the arrowhead in the front at some point...I think the lines of our cars look really good clean and smooth


----------

